# Autosleeper Dealer Advice - Leicestershire/Northamptonshire



## 107966 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi All, 

I've just finished my 2nd season (though I still hope to grab the odd night away) with my Autosleeper Talisman (Peugeot 2.2) and I'm looking to get a couple of jobs done by a service centre and a general look over. 

I was wondering if anyone had any good experiences (or anyone I should avoid maybe!) they could pass on in my vicinity with respect to service centres as I haven't any knowledge in this area. 

I'm based south of Leicester, but quite happy to travel to a dealer that's worth it... 

As usual, thanks for your advice and views, always appreciated. 

regards 

Mark


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Try Central Leisure Services (CLS Mark is a member on here) and he comes to your house.

I think he covers Leicester.

Well recommended

Peter


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark. If you're south of Leicester, then Willersey, near Broadway, will only be 50 miles away.

You said, _*"but quite happy to travel to a dealer that's worth it..." *_

Willersey is where Auto-Sleepers are converted and the factory has a very good reputation for being helpful. If I were in your shoes, I would seriously consider giving them a call.

They might be able to advise you or fit you in for your service.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

As uncle norm says take it to autosleeper at Willersey, near Broadway
you will not get better service than that.


----------



## 107966 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re- Dealer advice*

Thanks guys, appreciated.

I know from experience with cars and motorbikes, that finding a good deal is a bit hit and miss to say the least, so thanks for saving me the hassle.

Mark


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Mark. If you're south of Leicester, then Willersey, near Broadway, will only be 50 miles away.
> 
> You said, _*"but quite happy to travel to a dealer that's worth it..." *_
> 
> ...


Seconded!

Graham


----------

